# Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel



## DARK-THREAT (27. Mai 2014)

*Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Ich habe gestern und heute den Selbsttest gemacht, indem ich eine externe Festplatte an der XBOX One gesteckt habe. Es handelt sich um die WD My Book 3 TB (WD My Book externe Festplatte 3TB 3,5 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör). Da das kommende Juni-Update das Installieren auf der externen Festplatte zulaesst, habe ich dies nun gemacht, um einen möglichen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil in den Ladezeiten zu haben. 
Ich glaube Ergebnisse sagen mehr als Worte:



> Interne Festplatte 55% genutzt, 163,9 GB freier Speicher.
> Genutzte interne Festplatte: *Samsung 500GB M8 ST500LM012*
> Externe Festplatte 3,2% genutzt, 2,6 TB freier Speicher.
> Genutzte externe Festplatte: *WD My Book externe Festplatte 3TB*
> ...



EDit:



> *WATCH_DOGS:*
> 
> Start (Ladezeit bis Hauptmenü, inkl 1 Sekunde 'A' drücken):
> Interne Festplatte - 00:39,57
> ...



Quelle: _DARK-THREAT_


----------



## crae (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Irgendwie sind die Ladezeiten immer noch arschlahm.

mfg, crae


----------



## Marule (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Als Core-Gamer lohnt es sich also eine externe anzuschließen


----------



## Stueppi (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Hast du die möglichkeit eine SSD extern anzuschließen und das mal zu testen?


----------



## DARK-THREAT (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



Stueppi schrieb:


> Hast du die möglichkeit eine SSD extern anzuschließen und das mal zu testen?


 
Habe leider keine externe SSD oder SSD im USB 3.0 Wechselahmen.
Mindestgröße ist im Übrigen 256 GB, daher würde das recht teuer sein...


----------



## Research (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Gratulation zu 1k Beiträgen und Danke für die Info.

Naja, die rund 450MByte/s die USB3.0 schafft...
Das die interne so arschlangsam ist...

Edit: War ja klar:
http://geizhals.de/seagate-samsung-spinpoint-m8-500gb-st500lm012-hn-m500mbb-a648492.html
2,5" HDD mit 5.400RPM und 8MB Cache. Keine weiteren Fragen  euer Ehren.


Ergänz bitte mal die Daten der eingesetzten HDDs.


----------



## Freakless08 (27. Mai 2014)

Unglaublich was für arschlahme Festplatten Microsoft verbaut bzw. wie schlecht die interne angebunden ist, wenn selbst USB Platten schneller sind. Ein richtiges Armutszeugnis für die XBox One.


----------



## Research (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

BTW: USB3.0 oder 2.0??


----------



## Locuza (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Die Xbox One hat nur USB 3.0 Anschlüsse und die Festplatte die er verwendet hat, hat auch ein 3.0 Interface.


----------



## Research (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Ok, wenn die XBox nur 3.0 hat. Kann nicht jeder wissen und solange das nicht feststeht ist es egal welche Anschlüsse die Platte hat.


----------



## Rollora (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Unglaublich was für arschlahme Festplatten Microsoft verbaut bzw. wie schlecht die interne angebunden ist, wenn selbst USB Platten schneller sind. Ein richtiges Armutszeugnis für die XBox One.


 sicher eine Platte die einfach halten soll, Geschwindigkeitsrekorde waren nie Ziel der XO


----------



## rocc (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Wie schnell ist denn die interne Anbindung der XBOX One? SATA III?


----------



## Research (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Bei ner 5.400RPM mit 8MB Cache egal.
Da Würde sogar PATA/IDE reichen. (133MByte/s, real wohl bei 80 Schluss.)


----------



## rocc (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Es geht mir ja auch nicht um die OEM-Platte, sondern den Geschwindigkeitszuwachs durch eine SSD.


----------



## Research (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Da sind wir schon drüber weg. Es sei denn du spendest eine.


----------



## plusminus (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



DARK-THREAT schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern und heute den Selbsttest gemacht, indem ich eine externe Festplatte an der XBOX One gesteckt habe. Es handelt sich um die WD My Book 3 TB (WD My Book externe Festplatte 3TB 3,5 Zoll schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör). Da das kommende Juni-Update das Installieren auf der externen Festplatte zulaesst, habe ich dies nun gemacht, um einen möglichen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil in den Ladezeiten zu haben.
> Ich glaube Ergebnisse sagen mehr als Worte:
> 
> 
> ...


 







Ja das die Xbone intern verbaute Platte eine sehr langsame und deshalb sehr billige Platte ist! Das ich mir zu der eh schon sehr teueren Xbone auch noch eine externe 3 gb Wd für 115,-eur dazukaufen soll! Um dann immer noch miese Ladezeiten zu haben!


----------



## Atma (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Wie erwartet eine ordentliche Steigerung. Ich hab ähnliche Erfahrungen bei meiner PS*3* gemacht. Da war werkseitig auch eine 500GB HDD mit 5400 U./Min. von Samsung eingebaut (sogar haargenau dasselbe ST500LM012 Modell ) und die habe ich gegen eine *1TB SSHD* von Seagate getauscht. Selbst bei so einer alten Konsole war der Unterschied enorm bei den Ladezeiten in verschiedenen Spielen.


----------



## Railroadfighter (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Irgendwie merkwürdig, es gab ja auch früher schon Tests wo die interne Platte gegen eine SSD getauscht wurde, und da waren die Unterschiede deutlich kleiner.


----------



## DARK-THREAT (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



Railroadfighter schrieb:


> Irgendwie merkwürdig, es gab ja auch früher schon Tests wo die interne Platte gegen eine SSD getauscht wurde, und da waren die Unterschiede deutlich kleiner.


 
Gibt schon Unterschiede.
PlayStation 4 Hard Drive Speed Test Comparison - PlayStation 4 Wiki Guide - IGN


----------



## System_Crasher (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Sehr erstaunlich dieser Versuch. 
Wie verhalten sich die Ladezeiten im Spiel selbst z.B laden von neuen Levels?
Ich habe bei meiner PS3 die interne Festplatte gegen eine schnellere und grössere Festplatte getauscht und konnte keine Verbesserung hinsichtlich der Ladezeiten feststellen.
Noch eine Kurze Frage am Rande, kann man bei der XboX One auch die interne Festplatte gegen eine Andere tauschen?


----------



## DARK-THREAT (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



System_Crasher schrieb:


> Sehr erstaunlich dieser Versuch.
> Wie verhalten sich die Ladezeiten im Spiel selbst z.B laden von neuen Levels?



Habe ich ja gepostet bei manchen Spielen (Laden der Strecke in Forza 5, Laden der einzelnen Spiele in FIFA oder Kinect Sports). 
Es laed alles deutlich schneller.



> Noch eine Kurze Frage am Rande, kann man bei der XboX One auch die interne Festplatte gegen eine Andere tauschen?



Nur unter Verlust der Garantie. Zum Release haben das mal ein paar Leute versucht, dort gab es kaum Besserung.


Habe nun auch Watch_Dogs einen Test unterzogen:


> *WATCH_DOGS:*
> 
> Start (Ladezeit bis Hauptmenü, inkl 1 Sekunde 'A' drücken):
> Interne Festplatte - 00:39,57
> ...


----------



## mythus (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



> Noch eine Kurze Frage am Rande, kann man bei der XboX One auch die interne Festplatte gegen eine Andere tauschen? 			 		   Nur unter Verlust der Garantie. Zum Release haben das mal ein paar Leute versucht, dort gab es kaum Besserung.



jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage warum dann bei Externer Ansteuerung über USB 3.0 solche Sprünge vorhanden sind aber bei Umbau der Internen nicht.
Ist die SATA Anbindung zum Controller intern so schlecht?
Und die Anbindung des USB 3.0 Controllers so gut zum CPU/GPU gespann?


----------



## Speed4Fun (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Wahrscheinlich eher wegen des Performance-Unterschieds 2.5 (intern) zu 3.5 (extern) Zoll Festplatte.


----------



## blazin255 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Der Test wäre mit einer SSD TOP gewesen . SSD´s sind heut nimmer so Teuer. Ich hab leider nur keine shitbox, sonst würde ich es testen.


----------



## Festplatte (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



crae schrieb:


> Irgendwie sind die Ladezeiten immer noch arschlahm.
> 
> mfg, crae



Konsole halt, machste nix. ^^


----------



## Baker79 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Wer sich die intern verbaute Platte mal genauer anschaut ( Seagate Samsung Spinpoint M8 500GB, SATA 3Gb/s (ST500LM012/HN-M500MBB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ), wird feststellen, dass diese nur SATAII kann und sich somit der Unterschied zu USB3.0 wohl von selbst erklärt. Was Research weiter oben ja auch schon gepostet hatte.


----------



## Captn (29. Mai 2014)

Baker79 schrieb:


> Wer sich die intern verbaute Platte mal genauer anschaut ( Seagate Samsung Spinpoint M8 500GB, SATA 3Gb/s (ST500LM012/HN-M500MBB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ), wird feststellen, dass diese nur SATAII kann und sich somit der Unterschied zu USB3.0 wohl von selbst erklärt. Was Research weiter oben ja auch schon gepostet hatte.



Warum verbauen die denn da solch einen alten Mist? Ich meine eine S-ATA III Festplatte kostet auch nicht mehr die Welt genauso wenig wie der passende Controller. Das sind ja Steinzeit-Verhältnisse .


----------



## Voodoo2 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



Rollora schrieb:


> sicher eine Platte die einfach halten soll, Geschwindigkeitsrekorde waren nie Ziel der XO


 

aha


----------



## eRaTitan (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Also ich würde kein Geld mir in die XBOX investieren.
Eine Konsole stellt man auf und Spielt, und baut nicht an ihr herum, dafür gibt es den guten alten PC. 

Eine SSD wäre denoch toll.


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Was wenn man die interne Festplatte tauscht ? Weil die Externe Festplatte irgendwie in sich schneller ist lol O.o ich persönlich würde mich sehr interessieren wie das mit einer besserer interner Festplatte aussehen würde 

Hab ich das jetzt richtig gelesen ? Eine Map ladet ca 40s ?


----------



## ryzen1 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



RzZ_BossMode schrieb:


> Was wenn man die interne Festplatte tauscht ? Weil die Externe Festplatte irgendwie in sich schneller ist lol O.o ich persönlich würde mich sehr interessieren wie das mit einer besserer interner Festplatte aussehen würde
> 
> Hab ich das jetzt richtig gelesen ? Eine Map ladet ca 40s ?


 
Die interne Platte kann bei der Xbox One nicht gewechselt werden.


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Wieso können die es dann auf Youtube und die auf PCGH-Forum nicht ?


----------



## Ripcord (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Leider profitiert das OS nicht von einer externen Platte. Die sehr lange Bootzeit ist ja somit weiterhin einer der größten Kritikpunkte und da die neue Konsole stark auf Multitasking setzt ist es schade die Interne nicht wechseln zu können.



RzZ_BossMode schrieb:


> Wieso können die es dann auf Youtube und die auf PCGH-Forum nicht ?



Weil diese Videos alle Mumpitz sind, da wird weder gezeigt wie sie die Platte verbauen, noch wie davon gestartet wird.


----------



## Festplatte (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



Marule schrieb:


> Als Core-Gamer lohnt es sich also eine externe anzuschließen



Als Core-Gamer lohnt es sich, die Konsole aus'm Fenster zu befördern und am PC zu zocken.



RzZ_BossMode schrieb:


> Hab ich das jetzt richtig gelesen ? Eine Map ladet ca 40s ?



Ich will ja nicht auch noch damit anfangen aber *lädt*. Das tut ja weh in den Augen.


----------



## stylemongo (26. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Ein MX100 mit 512GB für meine XBOne ist bereits bestellt, sobald diese da ist gibts werte


----------



## Schinken (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Was heisst hier die Platte kann man nicht wechseln?  Man verliert zwar die Garantie und es ist sicher nicht vorgesehen. Aber man kann das Teil doch wohl aufschrauben, und die HDD wird auch über SATA angeschlossen sein also kann man mit Fingerspietzengefühl sicherlich die Platte wechseln. Oder hab ich irgendo nen Denkfehler?


----------



## ryzen1 (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Natürlich kann man das. Aber das ist doch nicht der Sinn davon, dass man anschließend die Garantie verliert und nebenbei noch das komplette Gerät zerlegen muss.
Außerdem muss die Software da auch noch mitspielen.

http://www.neowin.net/news/modders-have-upgraded-xbox-ones-hard-drive-but-its-not-for-everyone



> Putting in a new hard drive in the Xbox One is one thing, but getting the console to recognize that a drive has more storage space to work with is something else. A person who goes by the name "Juvenal1" has posted a way to let the Xbox One make use of a drive with bigger storage space on the GitHub website, via a Linux-based tool. Once again, this is for the advanced users so proceed at your own risk.



Also würd ich mal dabei bleiben..die interne HDD kann man nicht wechseln.


----------



## stylemongo (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das. Aber das ist doch nicht der Sinn davon, dass man anschließend die Garantie verliert und nebenbei noch das komplette Gerät zerlegen muss.
> Außerdem muss die Software da auch noch mitspielen.
> 
> Modders have upgraded Xbox One's hard drive but it's not for everyone - Neowin
> ...


 
Da das OS auf der Platte liegt wird das schwer.....


----------



## Schinken (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Naja, du willst die HDD also nicht wechseln weil zuviel Aufwand und Garantieverlust usw. Aber gehen tut es, nur darum gings mir ja. Das OS sollte auch kein Problem darstellen, solange man die Platte an den PC anschließen und auf die neue Spiegeln kann. Sollte alles machbar sein. Nicht praktisch oder auch nur praktikabel, aber möglich.
Das es trotzdem Schwachsinn ist in die ,,Next-Gen'' von ANfang an keine SSD (Soll ja eig n paar Jahre aktuell bleiben...) oder wenigstens ne gute HDD einzubauen is klar.


----------



## stylemongo (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



Schinken schrieb:


> Naja, du willst die HDD also nicht wechseln weil zuviel Aufwand und Garantieverlust usw. Aber gehen tut es, nur darum gings mir ja. Das OS sollte auch kein Problem darstellen, solange man die Platte an den PC anschließen und auf die neue Spiegeln kann. Sollte alles machbar sein. Nicht praktisch oder auch nur praktikabel, aber möglich.
> Das es trotzdem Schwachsinn ist in die ,,Next-Gen'' von ANfang an keine SSD (Soll ja eig n paar Jahre aktuell bleiben...) oder wenigstens ne gute HDD einzubauen is klar.



klonen könnte klappen, Größe anpassen geht aber nur wenn das Dateisystem erkannt wird


----------



## SpotlightXFX (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Kann das sein das Microsoft wie bei der Xbox 360 nur die offiziellen HDD's möchte.
Andere laufen da garnicht erst. Auser mit HDDHACKR. Habe ich 3x schon mit WD Platten gemacht , das funktioniert zu 100%.


----------



## Schinken (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Ok, ich geb ja zu, die Hürden sind nicht praktikabel zu umgehen. Aber wir sind doch Bastler, da hab ich mich über das ,,Geht nicht'' gewundert^^. Zwischen ,,nicht vorgesehen'' und ,,Geht nicht'' liegen immer noch ein paar Tage Bastelarbeit


----------



## stylemongo (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



Schinken schrieb:


> Ok, ich geb ja zu, die Hürden sind nicht praktikabel zu umgehen. Aber wir sind doch Bastler, da hab ich mich über das ,,Geht nicht'' gewundert^^. Zwischen ,,nicht vorgesehen'' und ,,Geht nicht'' liegen immer noch ein paar Tage Bastelarbeit


 
Solange man das OS nicht übertragen kann und die Partition nicht an die neue Größe anpassen kann, sinnlos.
Mich würde es wundern wenn das OS nicht merken würde das es von einer anderen Platte läuft, und somit das System nicht
sperrt


----------



## Ripcord (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



stylemongo schrieb:


> Solange man das OS nicht übertragen kann und die Partition nicht an die neue Größe anpassen kann, sinnlos.
> Mich würde es wundern wenn das OS nicht merken würde das es von einer anderen Platte läuft, und somit das System nicht
> sperrt


 
Man kann ja nichteinmal das BD-Laufwerk gegen ein anderes Modell wechseln, bei der Festplatte dürfte es noch wesentlich schwieriger werden. Ausserdem besteht die Gefahr bei einem Update gebannt zu werden da man ja die Hardware verändert.

Auf YT gibt es viele Videos aber auf keinem ist etwas von einer verbauten internen SSD zu sehen von der die ONE startet. Glaube das wird auch niemals möglich sein wenn MS das nicht will. Selbst bei der 360 hat MS sich da schon quer gestellt.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*

Habe 3x die WD HDD's mit den Firmwares der originalen MS HDD's überflasht.
Es besteht keinerlei Bangefahr. Festplatten kann man ja wechseln & überall kaufen 
Anderst sieht es aus bei Re-Glitch Hacks , JTAG oder iXtreme Firmwares fürs Laufwerk


----------



## stylemongo (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Habe 3x die WD HDD's mit den Firmwares der originalen MS HDD's überflasht.
> Es besteht keinerlei Bangefahr. Festplatten kann man ja wechseln & überall kaufen
> Anderst sieht es aus bei Re-Glitch Hacks , JTAG oder iXtreme Firmwares fürs Laufwerk



Das klappt da die WD Platten von MS auch verwendet werden, somit klappt dieser "Firmware Hack".
Durch das aufspielen der MS Firmware auf die HDD gibt diese sich als "Original XB360 HDD" aus...
Da es KEINE SSD für die One gibt und eine HDD FW nicht auf einer SSD läuft ist dies so nicht möglich.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



stylemongo schrieb:


> Das klappt da die WD Platten von MS auch verwendet werden, somit klappt dieser "Firmware Hack".
> Durch das aufspielen der MS Firmware auf die HDD gibt diese sich als "Original XB360 HDD" aus...
> Da es KEINE SSD für die One gibt und eine HDD FW nicht auf einer SSD läuft ist dies so nicht möglich.


 
Microsoft verwendet Samsung & Hitachi. WD habe ich nochnie in der Xbox gesehen 
Weiß aber nicht ob es die gibt ( Serienmäßig )


----------



## stylemongo (28. Juli 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Microsoft verwendet Samsung & Hitachi. WD habe ich nochnie in der Xbox gesehen
> Weiß aber nicht ob es die gibt ( Serienmäßig )



Dachte bei mir war eine drin


----------



## stylemongo (4. August 2014)

Doppel Post


----------



## stylemongo (4. August 2014)

Xbox Ladezeiten

Internal HDD

26.25 Forza Motorsport 5 Start
38.88 Forza Motorsport 5 Nordschleife + GP
35.88 Watchdog Start
1:18.85 Wachtdog Save Game
1,09:37 Titanfall Start
42.00 Phantom Pain Start 
24 Phantom Pain Mission Start

Crucial MX100 512GB@Silverstone RVS02

23,75 Forza Motorsport 5 Start
29,35 Forza Motorsport 5 Nordschleife + GP
20,61 Watchdog Start
57 Wachtdog Save Game
1:05 titanfall Start
39 Phantom Pain Start
21 Phantom Pain Save Game


----------



## rocc (6. August 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



stylemongo schrieb:


> Xbox Ladezeiten
> 
> Internal HDD
> 
> ...


 
Sind ja eher kümmerliche Werte für den vermeintlichen Mehrwert einer SSD.


----------



## stylemongo (6. August 2014)

*AW: Externe Festplatten verleihen XBOX One Flügel*



rocc schrieb:


> Sind ja eher kümmerliche Werte für den vermeintlichen Mehrwert einer SSD.



Was die Start Zeiten der Games angeht auf jede Fall, ABER das liegt an den Intro Videos diese lassen sich nicht
überspringen...

Bei Games wie FM5 oder WD sieht das beim Laden der Savegames und Strecken wieder anders aus


----------

